
Around IT in 256 Seconds Podcast - nurkiewicz
https://256.nurkiewicz.com/
======
nurkiewicz
Podcast for developers, testers, SREs… and their managers. I explain complex
and convoluted technologies in a clear way, avoiding buzzwords and hype. Never
longer than 4 minutes and 16 seconds. Because software development does not
require hours of lectures, dev advocates’ slide decks and hand waving. For
those of you, who want to combat FOMO, while brushing your teeth. 256 seconds
is plenty of time. If I can’t explain something within this time frame, it’s
either too complex, or I don’t understand it myself.

